# Blue Green Algae Problem



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

From my research on line, I learned that this terrible invasive "smelly" blue green ( BGA) algae is not really an algae but rather a bacteria----that looks like an algae. It is slimy and smelly. It smells so bad that when I scrap it off the aquarium glass my wife yells down the basement steps complaining, 
"What are you doing down there? It smells terrible"! It starts on the lower front glass and goes on from there. I scrap, vacumn and water change about every two weeks. The latest is the appearance white glass bubbles on the substat and clear small bubbles on the plants---which all seems to be fine---and the fish are fine too. Hungry and active as ever. Any recommendations on what to use to kill this bateria.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Check your tank water for high PO4, low or high nitrates and the wrong or old lighting.

>>>BEWARE: Cyanobacteria (aka BGA) contains hepatotoxins (liver toxins). It is possible for you to become ill from mishandling the slime.<<<<


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Newt:
Can you give me an example of mishandling the BGA Slime. I do put my hand & arm in a 55 gallon tank to scrap the BGA off the glass and rake the gravel. I then pick up piles of BGA slime with my bare hand to remove them. Then I syphon out a portion of water for a water change. I do wash with soap and water after cleaning the tank. 
I take statins daily and have to have blood lab done at the VA every six months to check for liver problems.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Just make sure you wash up really well when done and obviously dont splash anything into your mouth and dont put hands/arms in if you have cuts.

Erythromycin (sp?) will kill it off but then you need to vac up all the debris.

Bump up your KNO3 (nitrates).


----------



## zenfish (Jan 30, 2006)

yes,antibiotics will kill it as stated above.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi xavierj123,

Ditto on the increased dosing of nitrates. 

I have a 10 gallon, no CO2, that had a BGA infestation for over six months. I hadn't planned on having it covering my gravel and plants for 6 months, I just could not get rid of it. Not only was it unsightly, it had a distinctive "moldy" smell I did not like.

I tried mutiple weekly water changes, cut back my lighting period, tried dosing Excel at 2X normal dose, and even tried a blackout without success. Throughout that six months I keep researching on possible cures to rid the tank of the BGA. Eventually I came upon a link on one of the planted aquarium forums where an individual described some success by dosing their aquarium with extra nitrogen.

I tried it, here is what happened:

"I recently got rid of the cyanobacteria (BGA) infestation I had in one of my aquariums for over six months. The tank has medium light, no CO2, weekly 33% water changes, and was dosed with ferts per the PPS-Pro method. I tried the Excel (Glutaraldehyde) 2X normal dosage treatment that has worked on other algae problems in the past without success. It was very frustrating, not only unsightly but the tank had a definite smell (musty/moldy) when I opened the lid.

A couple of months ago I came across a post on one of the planted tank forums indicating the BGA is caused by a nitrogen deficiency. I decided to try increasing my nitrogen. I started dosing KNO3 at the rate of 1/8 teaspoon per 10 gallons daily. All other factors remained the same including the 33% weekly water changes. After a few weeks I noticed that the new leaves on the plants were not being covered by the BGA. I continued the dosage and after another couple of weeks the new leaves remained BGA free. In addition the BGA on the older leaves seemed to diminish and the "smell" in the tank decreased.

As of last weekend it has been two months and I have not had any additional growth of BGA in my tank. The new leaves remain BGA free and the leaves that were affected have much less BGA on them. I removed the affected leaves leaving only the new leaves that are BGA free. The tank no longer has that moldy/musty smell but instead has that sweet/earthy smell my other tanks have. Nothing changed in the tank except the addition of KNO3 at the higher dosage."

It has been four months now, I have reduced my KNO3 to normal EI doses, and my aquarium remains BGA free! Another member of GSAS, as well as another individual here in the Seattle area, tried this procedure with the same success.

Keep us posted as to how you do, it can be difficult to get rid of once it is established.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> SNIP


I have been battling with BGA for a month or so, and it keeps getting worse... I will try the nitrate method. I tried peroxide and I haven't killed much of it at all yet, mostly I have killed the plants that had the worst of it by overdosing. (in a separate containment unit)

Anyhow, if this nitrate thing works, I shall be eternally grateful. I was about to make a thread about how to stop BGA.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tausendblatt,

Don't forget the water changes at least once a week. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Tausendblatt,
> 
> Don't forget the water changes at least once a week. Let us know how it goes!


Er, I haven't been doing changes recently... is that bad? Its probably been about 2 weeks or more since the last one.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tausendblatt,

In researching algae I have read (and my experience has been) most algae types have trouble with water changes. It has to do with the fact they are not as capable to changing water conditions as the "higher" more advance forms of plant life.

My tanks are not pristine. I realize that algae are a part of nature and some algae may be inevitable in my tanks. But when algae is advancing my first response is increasing my water changes, check my nutrient levels / CO2, and depending on the type of algae dose with Excel.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

BGA is my problem algae. 
My tank does not get any other kind of algae (it did get some green dust on the glasses and a very brief green water episode during the first weeks, but no more). In fact, i only do a light glass scrape like every 2 weeks or more (tank gets sunlight).

BGA started right after the green water bloom subsided. I got GW and put some floating water lettuce and hornwort; after 3 days the green water was completely gone, but BGA started to appear and began growing faster. I think it happened because NO3 went too low (my kit ussually read 12-15ppm, but after the floaters, it was reading around 5ppm). I do have VERY warm water (80-82F, sometimes 84F).

For about 1 month I have been battling with BGA... it was growing everywhere. But for the past 10 days or so, i think I am finally managing it. Here's what i have done (Tank's a 200 Gal):

- Day 1: Extensive BGA syphon... up to about a 25% water change. Afterwards, dosed 100 ml of 6% hydrogen peroxide. (I syphon with a 1/4" airline to get as much BGA out).
- Day 2: BGA syphon... up to about a 10% water change. Afterwards, dosed 100 ml 6% H2O2.
- Day 3: BGA syphon... up to about a 10% water change. Afterwards, dosed 100 ml of 6% H2O2.
- Day 4: BGA syphon as above, without the H2O2; instead, began dosing KNO3 to keep a 17-20 ppm concentration.

- For about a week after, I have been dosing 1 tsp of KNO3 3x a week (basically keeping NO3 as above). And daily 75% of the recommended Excel dose. 

I think BGA is getting hit hard. Its no longer re-growing/covering new surfaces (ie wood, substrate, leaves etc) as fast as it used to. There is still some left, and lots of dying BGA.... I will do about 25% water changes/BGA vacuum weekly and see how it behaves.

BGA is monster algae from hell.....


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

BGA can be killed easily with H2O2. The trick is to spot treat. Even if it covers the whole tank, if you take a pipette or something similar and release the H2O2 right next to the BGA, it will kill it. Most times in my tank it only takes one dose. Sometimes i'll do it for two days. Use up to 3 ml/Gallon, and it should do the trick. Make sure your lights are on to initiate the breakdown of the H2O2, and turn off your flow for 20 minutes while treating.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in posting the results off my effort to rid my 55 gallon tank of BGA. I have had some medical problems since I decided to try the use of "Maracyn". The directions of which call for one packet of Maracyn per 10 gallons of water every 24 hours for 5 days. Wow, I thought; this could get expensive as it is sold "so many packets per box". I purchase a box of 24 packets for $24.00 + tax and followed the directions. The seemingly knowledgable lady at the pet store instructed me to remove the charcoal from my filtration system as charcoal nullifies the product---which I did---5 packets for 4 days and 4 packets the final day. It would have cost me an arm and a leg to purchase just a few more packets and I wanted to see it is worked first. After 5 days, I cleaned my Ehiem filter and washed the charcoal off before I replaced it. (maybe I should have put in fresh charcoal) The next day all was well except my water was cloudy. The water cleared up over the next few days as the charcoal did its job. The only remains of the BGA was BGA dust which I stirred up so the filter could do its job. It has been several weeks since all this has been done and the slimmy ole BGA is gone except for some week feeble attempts at its return which I scrap off the glass. So far it is managable and a 95% improvement over my previous BGA infestation.


----------

